# Needing help pronto! Moving jaw on a foam mask w/ plastic canvas.



## Tonantzyn (Oct 15, 2012)

Hello! I need a huge favor. For my lemur fursuit head...
For a moving jaw...I can't seem to find a tutorial that thoroughly explains how to make a moving jaw out of plastic canvas.

I need to know how to THOROUGHLY make it, how to work with the plastic canvas, what way it should be attached to the mask, etc.

Here is a pic of the mask so far.
The bottom hasn't been cut out, and the lower jaw is separate.







If possible, I need this asap! thanks.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 15, 2012)

I found this,
http://fursuit.livejournal.com/4904640.html


----------



## Tonantzyn (Oct 15, 2012)

i prefer to avoid using elastic bands. id much rather work with springs and such. and i would need to know how to exactly structure the jaw so it can work and fit well.


----------



## Tonantzyn (Oct 18, 2012)

bumping. I really do need help...


----------



## mirepoix (Oct 18, 2012)

If you can't find a tutorial you like, try blazing the trail yourself and make some prototypes.  I bought some extension springs from Grainger, but you may be able to find other sources.  Browse your hardware store for inspiration on different fixtures.  Pop rivets are pretty great, but you need a special gun.  Hard resin masks use a system of pieces of plastic, machine screws, washers, locknuts and extension springs.  (Look here.)  Maybe you could seek inspiration by looking at builds for resin heads, then prototype a hybrid hinge system?  Plastic canvas is pretty floppy, so you would have to reinforce it with a stiffer plastic in the hinge area to keep it from buckling from the force of the tension spring.  I liked foamed PVC a whole lot 'cuz it's lightweight and responds very well to a hot glue gun.

tl;dr just try things out and see what works.  Don't panic, man.  What's the big hurry?  Don't rush yourself; take your time to make precisely what you want, and don't be scared to fail.  A failure just teaches you what not to do and what to fix.


----------



## Marshmallowe (Oct 18, 2012)

Almost all ways use elastic, especially with foam and plastic canvas mask. It would be weird an hard to attach springs. Secondly the jaw cannot be attached to the foam base for it to move. The elastic is used to make the jaw shut after you open it. You need elastic, The best advise I can give is use a harder foam for the bottom jaw so the soft foam doesn't absorb the movement of your jaw, also getting it to move correctly will take an hour or more, it's trial and error until you find what works best for you, moving jaws are very touchy. Search live journal and deviant art for tutorials there are a lot, just depends which works for you and your face shape. Also I wouldn't use plastic canvas I hear it deteriorates pretty quickly.. I know of a tutorial for a hinged foam jaw That only uses a little elastic, just browse around and find one or two you like and play with it, what works for one person may not work for all.
http://willows-storm.deviantart.com/art/Moving-Jaw-Tutorial-157423068


----------



## Tonantzyn (Oct 18, 2012)

I have been thinking about it and I think that elastic might just work best. Since I can't look it up right now, if someone can provide the pricing for the elastic and best width to work with, it would be greatly appreciated. I have been too impatient I know...since I had been working on it consistently I got carried away a bit.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 18, 2012)

A roll of elastic strapping shouldnt cost much at all.  Elastic does eventually wear out though so do it in a way where it would be manageable to replace the elastic when needed.


----------



## Tonantzyn (Oct 18, 2012)

so maybe trying double layering when applying the elastic? It's what I thought of just now.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 18, 2012)

Well you don't want to much tension, as it might pop out o place and whatnot.


----------

